# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  TOP LOC FUN!

## didier

We had a blast

----------


## Jeanette

I loved Jeff's exuberance as he said to Dennis at the end of the trip, "Wasn't this one of the the best days of your life?" 

Well done, Arnaud and Top Loc. Thank you for a spectacular day at sea.

----------


## JEK

> I loved Jeff's exuberance as he said to Dennis at the end of the trip, "Wasn't this one of the the best days of your life?" 
> 
> Well done, Arnaud and Top Loc. Thank you for a spectacular day at sea.




 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Yes, a very special day.

----------


## tim

Great looking group of sailors!

----------


## marybeth

Great pics...but...

WE. NEED. MORE!  We are needy on this forum.  Come on people...LOL. More pics, please  :Triumphant:

----------


## didier

ok a couple more for marybeth

----------


## andynap

You really didn't need that last shot of Jeff  :tongue:

----------


## didier

> You really didn't need that last shot of Jeff




give him a break, he just got out of the water..............lol.

----------


## marybeth

Thanks Diane!  Just saw more on FB, too.  What a great opportunity!

----------


## stbartshopper

Did you Top Loc ers go out and watch the Bucket? If so please share your photos!

----------


## seasalt

Thank you for sharing.  What a fun day!

----------

